# Buzz calendar?



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

CAn we get behind this? 2013 Mountain Buzz Users Calendar | Facebook

There is more discussion at the end of Yeti's picture rant.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Yup, we started this at the end of the picture thread...

I'm into it and would be happy to head it up. I like these sorts of projects. Someone asked why not a 2012 calendar instead of 2013 and to me, 2012 is not realistic, but 2013 provides for all kinds of time do it up right.

Falling up started the fb page so seems the ball is rolling....

I thought i could spend some time on it over my winter break.
Its a swell idea.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

All feedback on this should be directed on this thread from now on. Yeti's rant on photo posting has indeed turned into a train wreck.

2013 would be the only way to make it work as Ednaout as suggested. 

I will gladly help out as much as possible. I think that the buzz should be on board. It will make a huge difference in participation as well a financial success. When its all said and done, I want to be able to hand over a sizable check to the charity of choice.

As Carvedog said in the previous thread..There can only be one Buzz calendar. Let this be it!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I can easily design a calendar once I have 12 good photos.


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

So my only interest in this calender is to raise money for F.D. But I am still questioning why wait till 2013. F.D. needs and could use the money in 2012 and then the calender could be done in 2013 as well to raise more money. It doesnt take 14 months to create a calender! With the 5 minutes of research here is the timeline I see.

55 days until the first of the year
10 days for photo submission
10 days for voting on the photos
3-5 days for Dana to design the calender if he is willing
4-8 days for printing per Gotprint.com
1-2 days to ship to most M.B. purchasers.
That puts calenders in hand around Christmas time!

Cost per calender is about $6 say you get 250 made total cost $1500 sell them for $20 total sales would be if you sold them all would be $5000 then profit would be around $3000 after all the fees for setting up a non for profit business.

I dont know about everyone else but it would be pretty cool to be able to send a check to F.D. in 2012 instead of waiting till 2013. If you dont think you can make it happen put me in charge and it will happen!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

So why not let ecarlson crank one out for 2012 and ednaout could focus on one for 2013.

Just a thought.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Who's putting up the startup $? Seems like that is what will drive the timeline.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

You cant just "crank" one out unless you want it to suck. 
It has to be done right or it will be waste of time and money.

Besides, the one for 2013 will have female paddlers in the nude...wouldnt you all want to wait for that??


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

Dave Frank said:


> Who's putting up the startup $? Seems like that is what will drive the timeline.


That was the question I was going to ask next. Myself nor my company Breck Adventure tours can not front the money. We are in the middle of buying another rafting company so we can be on the Ark next year. 

I am willing to do all the work but can not put any money towards the startup cost! I would guess if we did 250 calenders around $2000.

One other thought we may be able to sell some advertising in the calender to help cover the cost. Probably not rafting companys but maybe CKS, Ten Mile, Confluence etc! 12 months 1 per page $100 or $150 would almost cover the cost!

Who likes to cold call?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> 55 days until the first of the year
> 10 days for photo submission
> 10 days for voting on the photos
> 3-5 days for Dana to design the calender if he is willing
> ...


If you have the time to devote to do a sweet project like this, get someone to front the money, sell advertising, ship it off, then ship 'em out, by all means - have at it. Unfortunately, I do not, realistically, thus the 2013 suggestion. I think it would be a pity to take a great idea and throw anything less than 100% into it. I will have much more time this spring to devote some quality attention to it - and certainly have it done in time to sell to the masses at events like, oh....let's say....BAILEY FEST 2012!!! and other venues. 

If you want to try to get it together for 2012, I can't offer much support. If I had the time, I would, but nursing school would burry me if I tried.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

ecarlson972 said:


> That was the question I was going to ask next. Myself nor my company Breck Adventure tours can not front the money. We are in the middle of buying another rafting company so we can be on the Ark next year.
> 
> I am willing to do all the work but can not put any money towards the startup cost! I would guess if we did 250 calenders around $2000.
> 
> ...


First off Eric, Its obvious that you are jumping on the bandwagon simply to promote your business or you're unemployed. Probably both.

Second off, you would not be a good fit to "take over" this project. Your own website is full of badly written copy, grammer mistakes and typos. Lets not forget the 5000 business cards you had printed with the word "breckenridge" mispelled. I am not just being rude because you are an ex and I dont like you (ok, I am). But this is a really cool idea and should be done right. A lot of people could benefit from the money and the mountain buzz community would have something that was one of a kind.

Promoting at Baileyfest, FIBArk, Animas River Days, etc would be great, as would be getting paddlers featured in the calendar to sign their photo. 

As far as start up money. If you had enough time, you wouldnt need much. Yes, ads could be sold etc. But if we worked hard we could get almost everything for free or at cost. Would we send them overseas to be printed? Probably not, I think enough buzzards do care about that and would step up to offer their connections or services for this worthy cause.


Edna and I have stepped forward to make this happen. The more people that can help out the better; but we all need to have the common goal of making it happen together as a group. 

I agree 100% with Ednaouts previous post. It would truly be a disapointment to all.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Whoa.  Where's all the hostility coming from? Oh, I get it...it's seeping in from the rafter vs kayaker F#*%$ thread!  !!! LOL. Okay, now I've used 2 emoticons and an "LOL," the mood should be sufficiently lightened.
I was serious when I said if someone wants to get it together for 2012 to go ahead and run with it, I just can't devote any quality time, in that short of a time. If that came off as negative or hostile, I apologize, that was not my intention This idea started as a fun idea and should really remain just that. If we get it organized in a fashion that can provide for raising money for an organization, even better. 
Let's get back to some of the funny thoughts that were being tossed around peppered with some quality shit talking about how kayaking is by far superior to rafting...or wait is it the other way around... :twisted: Oh dear, that's 3 emoticon faces I've used...

Beth


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the thought of a "Buzz" calendar, I would likely purchase one.....
just an idea, look to the Mountain Buzz gallery. There are literally thousands of super high quality awesome shots, going back all the way to 2003, on this site already. Plus every one of the gallery photos was submitted to the "Buzz" by a forum user. How about making some kind of a poll as to what the best photos in the whole gallery are, and using them in a calendar?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

First of all, there is no way this will ever happen. There has been a thread for Mountain Buzz stickers going for years now, and guess what, no stickers. I can't wait for the part where the rafters and kayakers vote on which photos to use.

Second of all, you people made a Facebook page where you can discuss the boating discussions that you have on Mountain Buzz? Really? 

Stupid kayakers.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Damn, this looks fun


----------



## klund (May 10, 2009)

Cboats.net has successfully been doing the calendar thing for several years now. Maybe ping adkSara over there for some ideas on how it's funded and made.

C-Forum • View topic - 2012 CBoats Calendar call for entries!

C-Forum • View topic - 2011 Cboats Calendar is HERE!!!

For some reason, I can't bring up the 2011 calendar on cafepress, but maybe sara would email it to you.

And if you put some C1's or openboats in it, I might actually buy one


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Jackie Treehorn treats objects like women....


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I hope there are some sweet rafts sitting in eddy shots! Klund, no calendar would be complete without a canoe in it!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Wait wait wait. Lets get back to that sloppy break-up.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Wait wait wait. Lets get back to that sloppy break-up.


FLOWTORCH attempts to torch the flow of this thread...


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Heh, who doesn't love conflict!?  So much more entertaining than the usual coolers and frame talk.

..and I might have to agree with Randall. It wont get done. Take that, Beth.

pss..I get my calendars from AW


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

suggested composition of calendar ;

6 kayaking shots; 3 hair action shots,1 carnage,1 playboating,1 'unique' kayaking

3 rafting; 1 skilled rafters running gnar,1 raft carnage,1 captures the spirit of rafting like maybe a camp with awesome scenery in the background and a rapid being run in the foreground the camp could be inhabited by naked chicks.


1 Canoe action or scenic shot

1 ducky action or carnage shot


1 odd craft shot; SUP,riverboard,extreme tuber,dory,bublik,...whateva'


Cover shot ;hair with outstanding scenery Back cover; carnage


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i perfer no hair on the cover...


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

is that a pubes reference Mike? So you're cool with carnage on the backside ...jk


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

totally


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

cayo 2 said:


> suggested composition of calendar ;
> 
> 6 kayaking shots; 3 hair action shots,1 carnage,1 playboating,1 'unique' kayaking
> 
> ...


I like the sound of that!


however, everyone that has said it won't get done is right....but, it's still fun to talk about!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

FLOWMAX and Ramyo'mommy, just shut your pie holes. I'm sure I can find pictures of FLOW missing some boof and plugging some hole, for the "bloopers" month and if I can't I'll find someone who got a pic of him swimming mystery eddy at BAILEY FEST 2011.
Ramyo', I don't know you personally, but I'm pretty sure you're a rafter so...well...what else do I need to say 'bout that....maybe I'll just steal an eloquent phrase from you...


> Stupid rafters.


 Wait, did I get that wrong? Muahhahahahahahahahaha!!!!!

Klund and other gracious non-naysayers...
Thanks to the positive comments. I'll definitely look into that link you sent, when I have time to start this - I think it'll be fun and certainly long over due. Once school is done my spring will be WIDE open for boating season and putting some quality energy into a sweet project like this, I'm looking forward to it!

Nay-sayers....carry on.....


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

I just want this calendar to be a success, so I say we start voting on the nude female paddlers now. I understand it could take up to a year to decide which ones make the cut, but I think the majority of us wont mind. So lets get started!


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

How about a calendar with just 12 months of Carlson boating. I'd buy that. I know we could get it made by Christmas and who cares about the quality. We could sell them for $10 each and all proceeds to go to us to buy a Loveland 4 pack and a PBR 30 pack!


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

Why not do a calendar from run-off to run-off? That way you'd have extra time to get it done, then you would be selling them as the interest in river stuff is picking back up and at various fests etc. Plus the majority of people who would be buying them in May-July would have closer to 12 months of calendar left instead of 6. First D gets some loot this year, and no one has to wait for a year for the ex-luvah-calendar-power-struggle-grudge-match to ensue. 

Uhhh, I mean, "Will somebody please just think about the children?"


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

cayo 2 said:


> suggested composition of calendar ;
> 
> 6 kayaking shots; 3 hair action shots,1 carnage,1 playboating,1 'unique' kayaking
> 
> ...


Needs more nude female paddlers (kayakers, rafters - who cares as long as they are nude LOL), less of the rest... How about 10 nude female paddlers, one kayaker and one rafter...


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Ednaout- I knew Michelle was one of those "fast" girls, but you too?  I was just out for the weekend and came back to a full blown discussion about actually making a calendar including the merits of rafters vs. kayakers, gnar vs. scenery, there vs. their (you were both wrong), and nude men vs. nude women.

Let me know what I can do to help... I agree that pictures should be a combination of kayaking and rafting, gnar and scenery. My suggestion would be to choose pictures that reflect the season- Halloween at the Westy put in for October, Winter boating in December. Leave the naked pictures to the experts- Playboy, Hustler, etc. and let's show what we do best. My .02


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

geez Boiler you may as well duct tape a couple boating photos to a skin mag.

Tmtr,The season idea is ok ,but what would you do for, say February, someone running Union at 70 cfs carrying a heart shaped box of candy ? August would be conducive to nudity.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

cayo 2 said:


> Tmtr,The season idea is ok ,but what would you do for, say February, someone running Union at 70 cfs carrying a heart shaped box of candy ? August would be conducive to nudity.


This little gem goes in February.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah i was just teasin' and that was what we'd have over here.Is that the Salt? The Grand too ,if time and permit.I was actually thinking other Arizona stuff that sometimes goes in Feb. that is fairly hairy and very photogenic.Foreign trips also.Pac NW?


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

cayo 2 said:


> geez Boiler you may as well duct tape a couple boating photos to a skin mag...


 LOL Works for me! I was kidding of course. Just figured I'd add another dimension to the kayaker vs rafting debate. More kayaker photos! No, more rafting photos! No, more nude photos!

That looks kinda like Quartzite Falls on the Salt? I like it. It would be better with nude female paddlers in the boat though. Can you re-take it this spring? LOL


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

BoilermakerU said:


> LOL Works for me! I was kidding of course. Just figured I'd add another dimension to the kayaker vs rafting debate. More kayaker photos! No, more rafting photos! No, more nude photos!
> 
> That looks kinda like Quartzite Falls on the Salt? I like it. It would be better with nude female paddlers in the boat though. Can you re-take it this spring? LOL


You don't think my splash gear's sexy? We have this saying about the Salt in February- 70 and Sunny, Bitches- and even when it is, that doesn't make the water any warmer... I'll pass on the nude rowing until at least July.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> Ednaout- I knew Michelle was one of those "fast" girls, but you too?


Not me, first of all I am a goddamn angel....second of all, any reference I have made to anthing about "scantily claddness," has been strictly directed toward objectifying men  !!!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

ednaout said:


> Not me, first of all I am a goddamn angel....second of all, any reference I have made to anthing about "scantily claddness," has been strictly directed toward objectifying men  !!!


Well, then that's fine.:twisted:


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I figured we'd be on the same page : )

Nice Salt pics. What was the result on the raft that's either perched, or about to be spun on the river center rock? How about the one with the bow buried? Is that a cat?


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Ednaout- I knew Michelle was one of those "fast" girls, but you too?


Oh geez guys. Im neither fast nor slow just somewheres in between!

Take me -is that last pic from our Dolores trip?


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are all Salt pics. Annual February event. I call the one with the rock my "plan B" picture- I tried to go left, realized quickly it wouldn't work, told my bowflower- "fuck it,this is plan B," pointed at the rock and pulled back and barely skirted it for what actually turned into a clean run on the right. The guys in the culebra were not as fortunate, but the front passenger swam which kept the boat from flipping ass over tea kettle- upright is alright.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

What I meant was- that is the Salt in March. The Salt is completely unrunnable before permit season starts on March 1st. Thanks for reminding me Mania.


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

Fallingup said:


> Would we send them overseas to be printed? Probably not, I think enough buzzards do care about that and would step up to offer their connections or services for this worthy cause.


I apriciate this. Every time you print something in China I have to give up a river trip. Iowa if you have to, not China.


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

Fallingup said:


> First off Eric, ... Your own website is full of badly written copy, grammer mistakes and typos. .


He he he, you spelled grammar wrong when you were knocking someone for misspelling.


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

Bump...... naked female rafters...... sounds like a groovy calender to me..... just sayin....


----------

